# Disabling touchpad typing lock on Acer Aspire 5332?



## Gandy

I have an Acer Aspire 5332 and I need to disable the touchpad lock. I need to be able to hold down keys while moving the mouse, which the touchpad lock stops me doing of course, and I don't have any other mouse to use. 

I've googled the hell out of this, and all I can get is how to disable the touchpad itself, not how to disable the lock that stops it working while typing. I've been through the Syaptics menus and nowhere does it talk about a typing lock. 

Any help at all is appreciated on this one, it's causing only more frustration the longer I try.


----------



## PohTayToez

Sorry, but if there's not an option for it in the Synaptics menu, then my guess is that it isn't possible.


----------



## Gandy

PohTayToez said:


> Sorry, but if there's not an option for it in the Synaptics menu, then my guess is that it isn't possible.



Someone else told me to uninstall the driver then update the hardware. Well with nothing to lose I uninstalled the driver and restarted the machine and on restart it assigned a new basic driver, with no lock (or any Synaptics features).


----------



## birdy2473

There is an option in the Synaptics menu, it's just not a lock.

Start>Control Panel>Hardware and Sound>Mouse>Device Settings>Settings>Pointing>Sensitivity>PalmCheck

Once you get into the PalmCheck menu, Move the slider to the left until the touchpad no longer locks up when you type.

It's not a lock, per se, just a feature to stop accidental touchpad movement from your palms when typing.

I hope this helps anyone who has been as frustrated with this as I have. I'm definitely happy I've figured it out.


----------

